# Tippy Dam



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

Look at this hawg


----------



## Dpricher (Mar 9, 2016)

Great picture!! Way to go


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice... is it on?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Tippy Dam is in the NorthWEST part of the State. Nice fish, except that the guy is holding it out as far as he can to make it look big. It isn't possible to tell if it is a big Salmon, or not, due to the way it is being held. Nice green fish for Tippy, though.


----------



## dirtyfisheyes187 (Jul 12, 2017)

I really see this fish as something blown up
I just thought it was funny and I had to share it. Fish are coming in though 
Plus I thought it was odd that we’d have a 60+” salmon. Either way funny picture


----------

